# Black Powder at an indoor range



## Wandering Man

I took my replica Colt's Army 1860 cap & ball revolver to the indoor range yesterday. I got 6 rounds fired, and the range master came running in to tell me to stop! They've banned blackpowder at their range. He said they've actually had someone start a fire.

I can believe it. I'm sorry I broke their rule, but I'm glad I got to shoot it once indoors.

It was beautiful. I had the target set at the 7 yard line. When I fired the flame shot at least half-way to the target. Of course there was smoke everywhere. And the gun made the most beautiful "BOOM". Nothing like shooting any other handgun. The boom was loud and significant, but not harsh on the ears.

By the time the range master got to me, I had already put powder in five of my cylinders for the reload. He allowed me to finish the reload and fire those. So all together I spent 30 minutes at the range and shot 11 times.

:smt023

Shooting one-handed at seven yards, I pretty much made one large hole, just above and to the right of bullseye.

WM


----------



## TOF

Wandering Man said:


> I took my replica Colt's Army 1860 cap & ball revolver to the indoor range yesterday. I got 6 rounds fired, and the range master came running in to tell me to stop! They've banned blackpowder at their range. He said they've actually had someone start a fire.
> 
> I can believe it. I'm sorry I broke their rule, but I'm glad I got to shoot it once indoors.
> 
> It was beautiful. I had the target set at the 7 yard line. When I fired the flame shot at least half-way to the target. Of course there was smoke everywhere. And the gun made the most beautiful "BOOM". Nothing like shooting any other handgun. The boom was loud and significant, but not harsh on the ears.
> 
> By the time the range master got to me, I had already put powder in five of my cylinders for the reload. He allowed me to finish the reload and fire those. So all together I spent 30 minutes at the range and shot 11 times.
> 
> :smt023
> 
> Shooting one-handed at seven yards, I pretty much made one large hole, just above and to the right of bullseye.
> 
> WM


It's good to hear you are still having fun WM. It's to bad some Range Masters don't have a sense of humor.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219

Don't know if it's lacking a sense of humor or because he lacked a self contained breathing system. One of the great things about black powder is the cloud of smoke that appears on discharge. I really need to get me another black powder handgun. Had one in the 70's and had lots of good times shooting it. Don't know why that thought hasn't entered my mind until now.


----------



## Wandering Man

tekhead1219 said:


> Don't know if it's lacking a sense of humor or because he lacked a self contained breathing system. One of the great things about black powder is the cloud of smoke that appears on discharge. I really need to get me another black powder handgun. Had one in the 70's and had lots of good times shooting it. Don't know why that thought hasn't entered my mind until now.


For what it's worth, it looked like their exhaust system was handling the smoke pretty well.

Hmmm ... next time I'll just tell 'em I testing their system for them.

:smt033

WM


----------



## clanger

Yep- none of the indoor ranges here allow BP. 

Too much smoke and it's a major fire hazard w/ loose powder etc. indoors. BP is also classified as an explosive and most ID ranges are not rated for it. 

BP is way cool fun and a historic root to our sport. Aint shot same in eon's. 

Clean up is, well, interesting. And we all know how much I love cleaning firearms. :smt033

Glad to hear ya got a few off. :smt023


----------

